
Hackers Exploit WhatsApp Vulnerability to Listen in on Users - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/whatsapp-confirms-hack/
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

